# hidden twin during scan?



## tbaby

I had a scan at 6 weeks showed one baby and one heartbeat. I purchased a doppler. ummm I got my hb at 80 and 2 others.. one at 150ish and the other at 130ish. my midwife thought it could be one flucuating..but they are in way different spots. has anyone had a twin not show up on a scan or suprised by finding another hb. I am in total shock right now. my grandma had twins.. :flower:


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

No, both mine could be seen easily at 6 weeks and there were other signs on the scan, ie size of uterus x


----------



## tbaby

the scan i had was super fast she didnt do a good job.. but thats good to know. I am kind of nervous. lol


----------



## Double_bump

Mine were missed at 6/7 weeks and then at 8/9 weeks I was told no twins, at least she was pretty certain!

12 week scan showed 2 wriggly twin girls! 

It can be missed but it's pretty rare, maybe tell your midwife what u thinking?


----------



## tbaby

i did. shes gonna check next week with a doppler..which is no better than i can do lol. shes said its 2 babies or one flucuating...which isnt possible. its in 2 different spots..


----------



## Alexis12

Tbaby, I had the same thing. The two heartbeats sounded different and were in different places and fast. I also have really high HCG and progesterone. So I'm wondering about the same thing. My first scan was super fast at 6 weeks , so I'm really looking forward to 12 week scan to find out for sure. I read a thread here where many women mentioned their twins were missed at early ultrasounds.

The only thing is you might have been hearing the placenta which in my case was at about 125 bpm. Make sure it's fast enough and doesn't have the shooshing sound.

let me know what you find out too!


----------



## tbaby

my last check for heartbeats were one right below my belly button and the other one right above my pubic hair line. sometimes the higher one is to the left of my belly button. 

Mine were definitely fast enough and two different heartbeats.

I am hoping to get hcg done or have her come over sooner!


----------



## spellfairy

My 4 th scan today and even today she couldn't find it til I said where is placenta and what's that? She said did u know u were having multiples I was like nooo but I had a feeling. If I wouldn't have said I wouldn't have known til 20 week scan.


----------



## Double_bump

tbaby said:


> my last check for heartbeats were one right below my belly button and the other one right above my pubic hair line. sometimes the higher one is to the left of my belly button.
> 
> Mine were definitely fast enough and two different heartbeats.
> 
> I am hoping to get hcg done or have her come over sooner!

any news?


----------



## tbaby

One healthy big baby.:)


----------



## tbaby

spellfairy said:


> My 4 th scan today and even today she couldn't find it til I said where is placenta and what's that? She said did u know u were having multiples I was like nooo but I had a feeling. If I wouldn't have said I wouldn't have known til 20 week scan.


I saw the placenta. There is not extra baby there:)

Thats awesome.. Good Luck.


----------



## Laura2919

There are loads of reasons for hearing more than one heartbeat. It could be your own, could be the placenta, could be fluid. 

Its hard to pick up a proper heartbeat before about 18 weeks. Even when I had the twins heartbeat done at 16 weeks I had to sign a form that said if they didnt pick anything up it was early and didnt mean something was wrong. 

Congratulations on your pregnancy.. I did see you had another scan and you know its a singleton


----------



## tbaby

Yes it was the heartbeat echoing..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

crazy things, these dopplers!


----------



## spellfairy

My doppler is crap lately:( i got something before i heard it was twins. And i was looking at scan today and there is a pic


----------



## spellfairy

Of three black holes one with bladder one with two babies and then another scan with one. She said multiple birth not twins oh my, its just i am only ten weeks and i look like 20.


----------



## tbaby

if you dont like the scan id get another one. my first pregnancy i was huge. one baby he was 9 lbs. this one im tiny and all baby.


----------

